# 50+ With Decades of Training



## bbuck (Feb 23, 2015)

i was wondering what sort of work load that you guys are doing now that we are getting on in years. due to age, wear and tear, injuries recovery rate etc. i can't or really shouldn't be handling the poundage's i have in the past. and am looking to see what 50+ year old men with decades of experience are doing to still keep in shape or challenge themselves to keep it interesting. 
younger guys or older men that have started recently can get benefits with protocols that would not probably apply to what i am seeking.


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm a little shy of 50, but I have over the past few years, given up on super heavy lifting and regularly 12 to 20 reps of low weight, especially on dumbbell work.  Slow reps and contraction of the muscle, with strict attention to form.  I have given up on flat bench press, with the exception of close grip bench for my tricep work.  And honestly, I am in just as good shape as when I pushed the limit on weight back in the day.  Plus, I lift for me, and not to impress anyone with my ability to move stupid amounts of weight..


----------



## BigBob (Feb 23, 2015)

Yeah that^^^
I've done the same. Lighter and strict on the movements. I'll switch it up too to keep it interesting. I just wish work didn't get in the way so frequently.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 24, 2015)

PRRS training program !! ... my joint used to hurt  ... but after doing the PRRS program no more sore joints


----------



## Sandpig (Feb 24, 2015)

Just turned 60.
Call me an idiot but I just can't dial back the intensity etc.
Everytime I try to, I just end up ramping it up again eventually.


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 24, 2015)

For you AARP weight grinders like me.  Try this shoulder workout if you have issues with shoulders.  I promise it will humble you.  I have been doing it a few months.  A 45 lb plate, two 20lb dumbells and I have yet to be able to complete 3 full super sets of this.  It will embarrass the 20 year old bucks too.  What I like is it is joint friendly.  Just give it a go and post back what you think...

T Nation | Shoulder Shocker


----------



## bbuck (Feb 24, 2015)

thank you for the replies, but i was mainly interested in your training splits, how often you could train a muscle group, with X amount of sets and still recover.


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 24, 2015)

As for splits, I do a 5 day a week split.
Day 1- Arms
Day 2- Back
Day 3- Shoulders
Day 4- Legs
Day 5- Chest Day
Next two days off

Usually, I do 6 or 7 exercises of 3 or 4 sets each.  Reps and amount of weight differ due to how I feel.  I log everything on my phone using a Jefit app.  My gym session takes usually 45 to 55 minutes, if I don't end up talking to anyone.


----------



## bbuck (Feb 24, 2015)

chrisr116 said:


> As for splits, I do a 5 day a week split.
> Day 1- Arms
> Day 2- Back
> Day 3- Shoulders
> ...



yes that is similar to what i did in my mid 40's but with a few less sets. but 10 years later with almost 40 years of training behind me,  that seems to not be working very well as things are wearing out at a faster rate then when i was younger.


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 24, 2015)

Very good post. This is the intelligent thoughtful type of post we need more of here.I watched the video and thought of a shoulder 4 part movement 
I used maybe 25 yrs ago or so. Only took two dumbells very light. (20-25 lbs or lighter on your first go at it)
It goes like this .movement one  bent dumbell laterals 15-20 reps.
next go immediatly to dumbell side laterals same rep range now you go to front dumbell raises same rep range. when you are unable to get another decent rep 
flip those little dumbells up and go right into standing military dumbell presses.
same rep range. The last round go as far as you can into each movement before switching up.Try 3-5 rounds of these and you will be gtg.
Intense pump and great overall delt stimulation
Lest I do as so many do with recycled info have to give credit to Shawn Ray
for that one. I know for a fact it works very well.
Thanks for a great post.   I'll try the posted routine as I get up to speed in the gym again.Turbobusa


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 24, 2015)

As far as training  frequency and load it remains dependent on 
much of the same factors.#1 How 'on point" am I in my recovery processes?
IE nutrition , sleep etc. The more focused doing things "right" the greater the 
workload intensity etc I am able to use successfully. Recovery ability permitting
I would prefer 2 time week body per body part. The other factors
age , injury circumvention will dictate work load/intensity as well.
When I feel good and am consistant the biggest factor becomes cardio fitness
as far as some movements.It would take just about perfection for me to utilize
my old 20 25 sets quads 10-20 set hams type training. I'm just not as motivated as I was in my youth. Much of it is been there done that
for me .I have nothing left to prove for myself in the gym. I far exceeded 
my goals for size and strength 20 -25 yrs ago.
Now its about staying healthy and working around old injuries etc.
Thanks, Turbobusa.........


----------

